# First cancelled range day



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Just too much snow coming down at the time. Better visibility now but I don't have the time. Should be melted by Monday, fingers crossed.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Please keep the snow up north for as long as you can. We are hoping to keep our range in upstate NY open until at least 1 December.

Weather has been unusually warm. Only 1 hard frost so far this fall.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just remember that ejected empties are much easier to find in the snow.
Simply look for little round holes. There's an empty case at the bottom of each one.


Gosh: From your photograph, I have to say that Canada looks really civilized. Just like the US.
Why, you people live in real houses up there, not in igloos!
And you have paved roads, too!

(Weird gun laws, though.)


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Darn, and I had to mow the lawn today.

That's not fair - I left the snowy North 25 years ago, and have never missed the snow.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just remember that ejected empties are much easier to find in the snow.
> Simply look for little round holes. There's an empty case at the bottom of each one.
> 
> (snip)


Now Steve, that's not quite accurate.

At the bottom of each hole in the snow, there is an empty piece of brass encased in a block of ice slightly larger than the case itself.
It's not much fun when you have to thaw and blow-dry your brass prior to reloading it...

Not much snow here in Fargo, but a heck of a wind. And in the northern plains, you don't hear folks commenting on the wind very often, but by gosh I heard it today.

You know how they define a "windy day" in North Dakota? When you toss a brick up against the barn door -- and it stays there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, Fargo...
Can I assume that your wood chipper is in good working order?

I know that it can get very cold in North Dakota. Been there, felt that.
But is it true that there are palm trees in South Dakota?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, Fargo...
> Can I assume that your wood chipper is in good working order?


Well, yah, you betcha!



> I know that it can get very cold in North Dakota. Been there, felt that.
> But is it true that there are palm trees in South Dakota?


Yah, when you get down there around Sioux Falls. We call that the "banana belt". :mrgreen:

Go the link below to see our weather conditions for the last 3 days:

National Weather Service : Observed Weather for past 3 Days : Fargo, Hector International Airport

Check that third column from the left (for today's date, the 26th). Letters are wind direction, then speed, then G for Gusts, and gust speed.
Since about 11 AM this morning, standing in my front yard has been similar to standing on the hood of a car zipping down a local/state highway.
Yesterday my wife and I raked up all the leaves. Today, we got all-new leaves, mostly maple (probably Canadian, from Winnipeg, Manitoba). :mrgreen:


----------

